# Who says that gray horses are all work?



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

*yeah yeah rub it in why don't ya! :lol:*


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

**** how clever, how did you get that one clean?  it definitely looks like a mission


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Haha my bay does that, but he like rubs it in. But at least his not white


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Latte is much the same - As long as it's not super wet, she scrubs up pretty good! Though the remnant chestnut hairs in her coat help disguise some of the dirt :]


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

O my god........i cant even get my tri-colours looking like that how depressing!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I think Lacey's just a spoiled old lady  She just gets dirty so she can get the attention and carrots!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

whiskeynoo said:


> **** how clever, how did you get that one clean?  it definitely looks like a mission


:lol: haha that was a week ago, he's still not completely clean!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Bahahaha it's funny to see the before and after pictures of your pony. You still havent me convinced to ever own a grey though! it's to much work!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Sad day, HowClever!!! What a lil' stinker! I'll send you cleanliness vibes. Heehee

MaggiStar- *hugs* 

Gidji- That's probably it, now that you mention it... :lol: I'm pretty sure she intentionally gets her cheeks and ears dirty, at least, so I have to clean them since whenever I clean them, she gets SO into it. 
However, I hardly ever feed her treats because she starts getting really entertainingly pushy for them and that's bad. But it's super cute (and funny) to have her gently pulling on my clothing with her lips (no teeth, she's very careful about that, it really is very cute) so I always laugh and I don't want her to think that that's ok since I'm not getting on her case since it's so cute. :lol:

M2G- We will bring you over to the dark side one day.... Heheheheheheh! *rubs hands together in an evil way* Just you wait. 

Just kiddin'. Don't worry. Well, maybe just a little. :twisted:


I think Lacey's little flea bitten spots help a little since they make her somehow a slightly different color than just pure white.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, Lacey is such a little darling. I am fortunate and have like the one gray horse in the world that very seldom gets dirty. Most of the time if Dobe ends up with a nasty spot, it is only on a hip and pretty easy to clean. I am riding a gray mare right now though that tends to look like HowClever's horse LOL.

M2G, don't give in!! Leave the gray horses for Wallaby LOL!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol I have a tri-color Paint who's white ALWAYS stays white no matter how much he rolls. And a dapple gray pony or pinto of some kind who also stays gray. Haha


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I am 100% convinced that white horses have a different hair consistency then grey or colored horses. Or at least MINE does. Zierra's hair is super fine and silky - even on the rare occasion she does get some manure stains on her, they brush right out. She can be head to toe covered in mud and I can make her look presentable within half an hour.

Jynx, I've given up on. She looks HORRIBLE. Not only is she 95% white, but she has this thick greasy type coat that seems to attract EVERYTHING. Anything that touches her, instantly stains her. I just gave her a bath with special white stain prevention shampoo and put her in a pasture with a clay base and NO mud. The next morning, she was covered head to toe in manure and pee stains. :? I can brush the actual dirt off, but the stains will NOT be removed without ANOTHER bath.

I have never in my life seen a horse stain like she does. YOU BETTER BE THANKFUL YOUR GREY BRUSHES OUT SO PRETTY! :lol:


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Jealous.
I have a dapple gray, and she's fine, but then I have a gray who is basically all white.. he was once so disgutsing I had to have a friend ride him bareback to get him dry before I could groom him. hahh.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

This is my dirty girl. And this is clean compared to the other day. I swear she wasn't white anywhere. She rolled right before i decided to ride. lol.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Lonestar22 said:


> This is my dirty girl. And this is clean compared to the other day. I swear she wasn't white anywhere. She rolled right before i decided to ride. lol.


HAHA! I'm sorry Lonestar, but that made me feel sooo much better! :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

haha
I've always lucked out, too! It's been raining for the last week, and this is what Comet looks like!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Haha its ok. I'm cool with a dirty horse. She's awesome no matter what.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I am 100% convinced that white horses have a different hair consistency then grey or colored horses.


Technically speaking, there is no such thing as a "white" horse.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

My boys a very light dapple grey and stays very clean as well. He is rugged head to toe usually when out in the paddock, so only his legs and face get a bit of mud on them, but it brushes right out.
I took him to my coaches place last week, he was in a cotton rug with no neck. Well he went and rolled not in dirt, not in mud, but in a puddle. He was drenched, brown and disgusting. Once he dried off I rode him, waited for him to cool off, chuckled a rug on (didn't brush as it was dark already and freezing) and the next morning came up and he was sparkling clean again. Even when you run a curry through his coat the dirt doesn't come up from near the skin. 
He does have a super soft silky coat though, so when he gets a bit of dust or muck on him it tends to drop straight off. Certainly makes life easier!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Gee! There are some dirty gray horses on this thread!  
I'm feeling even more thankful that Lacey doesn't believe in really grinding it in. :lol:


----------

